# My 2013 Infinito Athena with red bling



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

Bianchi Infinito 57cm Celeste frameset
Campag Athena Alloy (silver) groupset, 172.5mm cranks, 50-34, 11-25 cassette
Mavic Ksyrium Elite S wheelset
Mitchelin Pro Race 3 Celeste tyres
FSA Wing Pro handlebars 
FSA OS190 stem 
Deda Super Zero seatpost 
Fizik Anteres Cofidis saddle 
Speedplay Zero stainless pedals 
Red Bling Box


----------



## efaucette (Jul 18, 2012)

MAN that bike looks good! You're making rethink the white bar tape on my 2012 Infinito. Where is all the red "bling" from? Looks great!


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

That some bits from a Token bling box. Available USA and Europe I believe. Quick plug for Epic Bikes in Ludlow, UK who built and supplied it.


----------



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

Damn! Looks awesome. Celeste is really growing on me.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

like your approach except for the celeste tires.

tires should be black.


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

The shots above show my racing wheels/tyres. My regular training wheels will be Mavic Aksium WTS with black tyres.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Very nice, but that frame size sticker must go.


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

Couple of aesthetic tweaks still to go:
•	The Fizick seat stem rubber to be swapped for something black.
•	Reduce number of red spacers on handlebar stem leaving maybe one. 
•	Any non-warranty stickers stuck over the laquer.

In general I have tried (but failed) to reduce the bike becoming a mobile marketing advert for everything and everyone. I really think these brands should pay us punters extra for the free ‘billboard’ space we give them !


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretty!


----------

